# My first button



## moose7802 (Sep 27, 2013)

My first button 4.15 grams. Thanks for all the help everyone couldn't have done it without all the great information on this forum!!!! :lol:


----------



## samuel-a (Sep 27, 2013)

What a great start!

Very nice looking piece of gold you have there.


----------



## moose7802 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you so much couldn't have done it without you samuel-A and the rest of the forum. I refined a few ceramics and followed the process that I read from your website. But that was just a small amount of what i did. I ran some fingers, pins, ceramics, and black fiber cpus to get this button. Just experimented with a few of the processes to try and get a feel for them and this is what I got. Thanks for the kind words. Feels good, I am definitely hooked!!


----------



## niteliteone (Sep 27, 2013)

Looks like you are well on your way to learning a wonderful hobby. Keep up the good work. 8) 

PS. Great job.


----------



## maynman1751 (Sep 27, 2013)

Nice button Moose! Four times the size of my first. Keep up what you're doing. 8)


----------



## moose7802 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks guys I truly appreciate the nice words!!! Cant wait to make my next.


----------



## Geo (Sep 28, 2013)

very nice button. nice color and shine. you can tell it cooled slowly because of the shape of the button. if it had been melted well, it would have more round.


----------



## moose7802 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks geo!! I actually slid it from one side of the dish to the other when I finished melting, before I plucked it out. I think that is why it is a little oblong.


----------

